# Help With Pocket Watch Please?



## mcdent (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,

it is believed this watch belonged to my grandad, born 1891, died 1947.

He served in WW1 as a carpenter in the Royal Engineers, he was believed to have

been some kind of warden in WW2.

In the interim periods he was a master carpenter with Waring & Gillows.

Can anybody identify what seems to be a three letter elaborate engraving on the back.

To me the three letters seem to be NLW, NAW or NFW?(I am unsure about the L,A,F or the ordering ??)

His name was Alan Edward Dent so they do not seem to bear any resemblance to that?

Please see this link for photos of the watch.

http://picasaweb.google.com/mcdent/PocketWatch#

There are many very fine engravings on the inside of the back covers which I might be able to decypher with a strong magnifier.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The letters on the caseback are (from the background coming forward):

E (or F)

W

N

I'm not sure what first letter is, At first I thought C, but then the middle stroke discounts that...My bet is E or F.


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

I work a lot with this kind of typography, I am 85% sure it's W,N&A

The "A" has a extra long left leg is to fill in the gap of the "N", top bit is to round up the shape.

It was quite common to design the initials to give it a even shape both side, otherwise it will just look wonky.

Also it can't be an "E" because they never design in none caps as a logo.

About the ordering.. that you'll probably never find out unless it's a family name or famous company logo.

I could be wrong tho

Anyway, keep it safe, it's from your grandpa.

I wish my grandpa left me something cooler than empty cognac bottles and tailor scissors.


----------



## mcdent (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. I'd never thought it might be a letter 'A' but the more I look the more

I think you are correct, plus as you work a lot with this kind of engraving I am happy with that 

Now I need to figure out how or where those letters might be significant.

Any idea on the approximate date of the watch, and the engraving?

Another forum said that the case/face looked 1920 ish and the mechanism was late 1800's?

I'm no watch expert so I am at the mercy of you guys.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I can tell you a little about the marks on the case's the top mark is the Chester assey office mark the Lion is a silver mark they used small letter's so what every one thought was a i is a l for the year the case was made 1874 the watch movement is pin set you push down on that button and you can turn the crown to change the time.That about all I know.


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

like river rat said - Chester mark

no duty mark means it's from after 1890

Capital "i" is from Circle X - 1892-1893

Your maker is not listed in my book tho.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike,

Was your grandfather possibly what they called a 'blackout warden' during WWII? If he lived in London, he might have gotten a job as a blackout warden during the War. His job was to go around through the neighbourhood after dark and make sure that all the lights in peoples' houses were either turned off, or covered over so that no lights could be spotted out of doors (and thus act as reference-points for German bombers flying overhead). If this was his job, I expect a good quality pocket watch with a big face and a clear dial would've been important to him for keeping time during his rounds.


----------

